# Trying to start a reading group in Portland Or for those around



## japanarchist (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey y'all. I'm getting back into the habit of reading more often and I'd love to read and converse with like minded peeps, so why not start a reading group! If anyone is around pdx I'm down to figure out a day to meet up to read & chat. I'm into a variety of different subjects but currently my political interests are in green anarchist stuff (anti-civ, rewilding, off the grid, etc), stirnerian egoism, post-left thought, the Situationists, anti-work writings, learning the tarot, learning spanish, existential nihilism and other stuff that escapes me at the moment. I have a bunch of books and zines on all those topics that I can share. It's become hard for me to find people who share an interest in these subjects to talk to, so that's why I'm reaching out to folks on here.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 20, 2018)

i'm not in the area, but if you have anything digital you'd like to upload to our library we'd certainly appreciate it


----------



## japanarchist (Aug 20, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> i'm not in the area, but if you have anything digital you'd like to upload to our library we'd certainly appreciate it



Ok can do! If you're around get me a holler.


----------



## Deleted member 21003 (Aug 22, 2018)

This sounds legit, and I'd definitely be in if it was a thing. I've got some Canadian distro to share


----------

